# Setting up a gallery



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Can some one point me in the direction of how to set up a gallery. I tried to get access through the respective menu etc but get a logon error, account ID not know etc.. (I am sure I have been given access in the past ??).

Thanks.

:?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

the logon id for the gallery is not necessarily the same as the logon for the forum, if that helps?

There isn't a 'ratty' in the list, so maybe you used something else?


----------

